# [SOLVED] USB mounting problem.

## cibonato

Dear users, I can no longer get USB automouting working.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I'm using Gnome 2.22 and when I plug the USB pendrive nothing happens. The system recognizes it:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  6 22:16:59 peligro usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
> 
> Sep  6 22:16:59 peligro usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> Sep  6 22:16:59 peligro scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

But no luck at all. hal, dbus and gnome-volume-manager is running:

```
cibonato@peligro ~ $ ps xua | grep gnome-volume-manager

cibonato 11291  0.0  0.0   2412   660 pts/0    R+   22:23   0:00 grep --colour=auto gnome-volume-manager

cibonato 16037  0.0  0.5  21384  4992 ?        Ss   22:22   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable

cibonato@peligro ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status:  started

cibonato@peligro ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status:  started

```

Any help?

Greetings.

----------

## SeaTiger

In gnome, can you open a terminal and post output of "pstree"?

Following is mine:

```
init─┬─Terminal─┬─bash───pstree

     │          └─gnome-pty-helpe

     ├─Thunar───{Thunar}

     ├─3*[agetty]

     ├─amule───2*[{amule}]

     ├─bonobo-activati───{bonobo-activati}

     ├─console-kit-dae───62*[{console-kit-dae}]

     ├─cron

     ├─2*[dbus-daemon]

     ├─dbus-launch

     ├─firefox───6*[{firefox}]

     ├─gam_server

     ├─gconfd-2

     ├─gdm───gdm─┬─X

     │           └─sh─┬─gcin

     │                ├─xfce4-session

     │                └─xscreensaver

     ├─gnome-keyring-d

     ├─gnome-power-man

     ├─gvfs-hal-volume

     ├─gvfsd

     ├─hald───hald-runner─┬─hald-addon-acpi

     │                    ├─hald-addon-inpu

     │                    └─2*[hald-addon-stor]

     ├─hardware-monito

     ├─named───3*[{named}]

     ├─2*[operapluginwrap───{operapluginwrap}]

     ├─pulseaudio───2*[{pulseaudio}]

     ├─sensors-applet

     ├─ssh-agent

     ├─sshd

     ├─syslog-ng

     ├─udevd

     ├─xfce-mcs-manage

     ├─xfce4-panel─┬─xfce4-menu-plug

     │             ├─xfce4-mixer-plu

     │             └─3*[xfce4-xfapplet-]

     ├─xfdesktop

     └─xfwm4
```

----------

## Aquiles

I've recently had the same problem and there are other threads related to his issue. In short: first try playing arround with different versions of udev, hal and perhaps dbus. Try installing newer versions (even if they are masked) or try falling back to a previous version that did work for you (you've probably upgraded one of this packages recently).

If this doesn't work for you (it didn't work for me) perhaps you could try upgrading the kernel. This is what finally worked for me. After trying different versions of the aforementioned packages, I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.23-r8 to 2.6.25-r7 and now everything works fine.

By the way, I had this issue in Gnome as well as in KDE, so I don't think it is a desktop related problem.

----------

## cibonato

Dear Aquiles, the solution is the same one you said: upgrade the kernel.

I have two kernels in my system: linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 and  linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r. For months I had 2.6.25 available, but keep using 2.6.23 (well, it was working and all the hardware was working as well, so I did not want "look for problems"). 

Yesterday I compiled 2.6.25 again (after doing some tuning) and booted the system with this version. The suggestion came from another post in the forum (and that I can not remember the URL   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

So, problem solved and everything working again.

Something really caught my attention on this issue... I use to work in day-to-day job with 4 distributions: Debian (job 1), Fedora and CentOS (job 2) and Gentoo (home) and the first 3 distributions are running 2.6.20 and 2.6.23 kernels and the USB devices was working. Maybe it was something related to Gnome itself. I don not remember right now the version used at the jobs.

Any way, it does not matter. What does matter is that right now I have my USB devices working properly every.   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Greetings!!!

----------

